# First Upload



## Unseen (Jun 20, 2012)

Riddled with mistakes, I suck, I hate it, I fail. But here we are.

1 by Mike Gallo 1 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Circled (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, it's smooth! I like the sound of the guitar, but I don't like the way it doesn't evolve. For a so short piece, I think you have to make something grow out of your song. Otherwise, if you want this static feeling, the longer the better 
Nice job, anyway!


----------



## Desertrose (Oct 7, 2012)

I realize this was posted a few months ago but I'm new here.
I really like this. It's mystical and dream like and in it's current form I can imagine it as part of some scene in a movie for it's atmospheric feel.
Not all music has to be in a set format for it to have a purpose.


----------



## Unseen (Oct 8, 2012)

Desertrose said:


> I realize this was posted a few months ago but I'm new here..



Thank you and welcome to the forums!


----------



## OLDSOUL (Jan 19, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## count58 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, good job with this piece of music, you have done a really good job, someone said it was mystical and dream like i agree it also kind of reminds me of a couple of music pieces in the Twilight saga movies which i absolutely love but if you can play music this well theres no limit for what you can do with your potential! As i said wow good job keep it up cause if i could play musical instruments the way you played id be over the moon


----------



## Chaseanthemum (Dec 19, 2014)

This is, for lack of better words, pretty  I really like it


----------



## Burroughs (Jan 5, 2015)

I like this! Has a slight Pink Floyd feel to it (now that's the best compliment I can give).


----------



## wainscottbl (Mar 13, 2015)

Good in many ways, except as said above work on evolving from the beginning in your next composition. I am composing now, too. So I love listening to others to build ideas. Good job. Just try to expand. Like I did in my ongoing composition. Repeat what you have written for a bar or two, but go up from say C to E and up to G, and then transition into something different. Of course that is just one suggestion. It keeps a certain unity to the piece while changing it up. I'm learning though. Good luck.


----------



## Tinman (Mar 23, 2015)

I don`t see where this sucks at all!. nice job.


----------



## Unseen (May 24, 2015)

Back from the dead  Thank you all very much for your opinions. Been a rough couple years. Thanks for the Pink Floyd comment, one of my favorite bands of all time! And by the way kids, Don't Do Drugs! (And I'[m sorry for bumping the thread, If i could post a thank you without bumping i would have.)


----------



## Shbooblie (Apr 7, 2016)

I love it, out of curiousity I checked out your other songs  - cause I'm nosy like that, I really liked Alarm, it has a sort of White Stripes vibe to it. Keep it up man!


----------



## Jule (Sep 15, 2016)

I think this would work as a lullaby for me. It has a really beautiful melody and it calms me down. I would love to hear more music that you wrote! I just got really sad when the song was over. Please upload more stuff! You seem to have an excellent sense of music.


----------

